# New Foams for Seat/Bed - Advice needed



## zobo (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone

the new season is pretty much here and I could do with my seat/fold out bed foams renewing, they are getting a bit squashed!!

Unfortunately they don't have zips on them, but I don't want new covers as I don't want to renew the cab upholstery.

Can anyone recommend a company in the North West who might be able to sort this for at a decent price??

:idea: 

Thanks in advance


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

This was posted recently so it may be of interest to you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120896-upholstery.html


----------

